# None of my games work, DirectX 9.0b problem?



## KAChris2351 (Feb 15, 2004)

I currently downloaded the patch for DirectX 9.0b and ever since, none of my games requiring DirectX have worked... they all come of up with similar errors all concerning DirectX or Direct3D. I have a GeForce2 video card (been meaning to update) and I'm thinking that it is because of this outdated video card. Warcraft III comes up with the error "Warcraft III was unable to initialize DirectX. Please ensure you have DirectX 8.1 or newer installed and that your display drivers are current. DirectX may be found on your Warcraft III CD under Options." The error for Diablo 2 is "Error 25: A critical error has occurred while initializing Direct3D." For other various games it comes up with something like "3D Graphics Not Supported!" or similar. I have all my drivers updated for my GeForce2 and I have tried installing older versions of DirectX like 8.1 and I have tried reinstalling DirectX 9.0b just to make sure that there were no problems while installing also I have looked at similar threads and none of them have helped... somebody please help?


----------



## kyleesgrandm (Jan 28, 2004)

Question....we were wondering how you installed the older version of Direct X? We tried to get rid of Direct X 9 and couldn't.


----------



## KAChris2351 (Feb 15, 2004)

It was on my WC3 CD and I just pressed install hoping that it would work.... it didnt though.


----------



## monkeyj (Aug 2, 2003)

This may help 

http://forums.techguy.org/t203723/s.html

 :up:


----------



## KAChris2351 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have already tried and update my drivers but it didnt do much, the same errors come up every time for all of the programs that need DirectX


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What Windows version? If XP or ME, you can revert through "System Restore".

Try this fix first though. Some directx installs cause the DirectX3d button to incorrectly indicated that it is enabled when it is really disabled.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;812491


----------



## kowboi21 (Aug 21, 2004)

I tried that solution because i've been having trouble getting warcraft III to start. I get the usual can't find directx error even though I have the brand spanking new one. So anyway, when I open dxdiag and go to display, I can't enable or disable directdraw acceleration or direct3d acceleration because the option buttons aren't there. Like they're there but unclickable. It just says unavailable next to it. They were there once before. I did reinstall windows ME about 3 months ago and dind't take notice becuase I haven't had time to play games until now. know what I mean? And I dont' get it. Anyone help me, Please! Thanks
Graham


----------



## noob01 (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah i have the same problem with wracraft 3 to. I also can't ajust the enable or disable settings in the display tab. I played normally until the start of the year when they introduced a new patch. I deleted warcraft and re-installed, downloaded daemon tools, but now comes up with that error.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Try this.

Use the tool - DirectX Eradicator 2.0 from here http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/DirectX-Eradicator.shtml

Remove Direct X. 
Update your drivers for the graphic card (make sure that these drivers are compatible with the version of Dx version you want to install).
Then install Dx9.0c straight.

If this doesnt do the trick. Use the same tool to remove Dx once again and install Dx 8.1 from the disc you got.


----------

